# ooookay... trying to map my itinerary to see lisa... who's on the map???



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm coming from Jacksonville florida to albequeque NM... tell me if you're close to one of these highways... I would love to meet some people from the board...

Florida: 
301
I-10, 

Alabama:
I-65 N
US-45
I-65 E

Mississippi:
US-98 W
I-59
US-49

Louisiana:
I-20
I-220W

Texas:
TX-557 Spur W
US-80 W
I-30 W
I-35 E N/YS-77
TX-114W
US-287 N

New Mexico:
I-40W
I-25 S


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhh yeah I'm on the way!!!

Come see me!

LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao that'll be about 4.5 hours out of my way!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So you'll do it....That is soooooo awesome!


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm coming from Jacksonville florida to albequeque NM... tell me if you're close to one of these highways... I would love to meet some people from the board...
> 
> Florida:
> 301
> ...


I don't see Michigan on there.  I am sure myself and the other Michiganders would love to have you stop up.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

You pass me up all together. Im north of your route. barley


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ohhh yeah I'm on the way!!!
> 
> Come see me!
> 
> LMAO


Wait wait Shana come to CA and pick up snoop and then got see her and drop him off on her door step lmao. I know she will not turn down a poor doggy left on the door step:angeldevi


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

if u got up 10 bout another 8 or 10 miles from the 65 connect in mobile you would be at my house


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ya come to michigan. go like 20938402983402 hours outta the way and come see us all! whoop whoop!! haha!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> ya come to michigan. go like 20938402983402 hours outta the way and come see us all! whoop whoop!! haha!


Right that is what I am talking about


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

y not make a detour to come up to jersey


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao Might be able to do that kinda trip next year when I go to back to ohio! Holly are you Nor Cal or So Cal?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

if u go through south carolina not ga u can get on i-95 and come see me  --shane


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you can bring me pig if you want! im 20 minutes north of portland, or. not at all near where your going


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm coming from Jacksonville florida to albequeque NM...


It's Albuquerque lol it's ok ppl that live here can't even spell it!
Nice try Holly! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao Ooops! I spelled it right booking the dang flight if that counts for anything!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree with the other Michiganders...come here!!!!!!...but AFTER you pick them up...if Pig mysteriously disappears...I didnt take her , But you can go ahead back home and Ill keep an eye out for her.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Why not take a trip up north along the east coast


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm in Lubbock county, but no sense in coming to see me since I'm busy basically the whole day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know you are coming on Sunday but what time? I would like you to go to Schutzhund with me. So you need to get to Alb by 11 am, ok? don't forget about the time changes.
So wake up early and get your butts here by then K?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I should be there by 11... I'll call you if there are any delays on the way. The plan is to try and get a jump start on thursday evening after work and the goal is to hit Mobile then crash.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm north, in Georgia off 520 / I 20. Anyone live in or near Georgia?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahh sorry i hit i-20 in alabama


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Holly are you Nor Cal or So Cal?











:woof::woof::woof:

I forgot my sig doesn't have my Nor Cal APBT Coalition thing any more


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

From GA.I am off 20west towards Atlanta...


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

mobile is a good place to crash i live not far from it i live in mobile county just be careful of some hotels off 65 lot of bad stuff happend at some of em. the ones right next to airport blvd r the bad ones if you go up 10 a few more miles theres some nice ones in theodore that r brand new


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She was suppose to get her Sunday morning but Shana will be here tonight! Yippie we can spend more time together!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What did she do take a small airplane? How many speeding tickets?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO, I dunno but that is crazy she will be here for a few hours!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

YAYYY!!!! Tell her we said HIII!!! You two stay outta trouble!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I am off of I-35 N in Austin, you could swing by and see me, lol and if y'all are going I can come and visit my mommy in Carlsbad  

Be safe girl and drive carefully  When you get to I-10 the speed limit during the day is 80 miles an hour, it is summer so the deer won't be so bad but it is super hilly in Ozona til ya get to Ft. Stockton to turn onto 287, lol. Been this way a hundred times in the past several years. And when ya get into Loving do the speed limit the whole way the cops there are jerks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww I am off of I-35 N in Austin, you could swing by and see me, lol and if y'all are going I can come and visit my mommy in Carlsbad
> 
> Be safe girl and drive carefully  When you get to I-10 the speed limit during the day is 80 miles an hour, it is summer so the deer won't be so bad but it is super hilly in Ozona til ya get to Ft. Stockton to turn onto 287, lol. Been this way a hundred times in the past several years. And when ya get into Loving do the speed limit the whole way the cops there are jerks


When I go to Austin I will have to swing by! I have family out there and I am trying to get over and visit.

She just called and they got a little lost but back on track now. They will get here at 3am!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo, if ya come to Austin hit me up girl and I am hoping to come visit my mom next month I might have to swing up and see ya 

Tell her to be careful  And bring me and Allsup's burrito


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh man I could live at allsups! lol
Are you coming to Alb? If so you have to come and visit!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

When you go to Ohio next year you can stop and see me in KY. We'll eat some chicken.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OH OH! Im going to Kentucky in a week!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

No way. Where? Wait, you're into horses soo I'm guessing...

Lexington or Louisville?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She got in at 4:30am safe and sound.....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

now see i missed this thread all together lol I live right off I-65 in alabama should stop by on your way back lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PK, girl if I do come see my mom I will make a trip to come see as Alb is not that far from Carlsbad and I am glad to hear she made it safely and hope you guys are having a good time 

I will have Phoenix with me as he is my constatn traveling companion and my mom would be pissed if I left im at hime, lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The more the merrier! if you come down any of your dogs are welcome here, plenty of room!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

cheezy monkey! She calls and talks to her mom and dad saying she is alright and what not. and not bother to say hey to me! I live in the same house! I am home almost all the time! CALL ME AND GIVE ME SOME UPDATES SHANA! lol
mom is a freak with her kids leave her for more then two days and that would only be to GA as far as her heart can handle...suprised she hasnt had a heart attack yet over Shana leaving to go to New Mexico.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I am wearing Shana out  I stay busy and run circles all day! They went down town with my husband and then to the mountains, I have to stay home because I have private lessons tonight, I am bombed! I also had an AKC show I helped run this AM but Shana and them were too tired to go with me. What was she thinking this was going to be a vacation? LOL
I will tell her to call you!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im glad she made it safe and sound!!! 
were the pups glad to see her????


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> No way. Where? Wait, you're into horses soo I'm guessing...
> 
> Lexington or Louisville?


Ill be at the Horse Park in Lexington.  Its a big huge horse show, Im quite excited. I love Kentucky...its so pretty!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> The more the merrier! if you come down any of your dogs are welcome here, plenty of room!!


lol girl, Phoenix is the only one travels long distances like that with me, Penny has never been that far, and I'm kinda fraid but I know she'd love to come visit  I will let you know for sure


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lol thank you
I be she is tired...She never really did good with driving to new places she has never been to. I tried to go with her but school got in the way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well she is on her way back home, They just left and I will miss Pig and Cree!  I got really attached to Pig and Cree is just a love bug.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwww
poor lisa! :'(

maybe you can go visit them sometime


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

awwww I am so sorry. I wanna do a happy dance that I get to see them again, but I am sorry you didnt have time to hide them in the toilet before she got there :flush:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well good news that she is heading safely back home. And I bet you do miss them


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

What an adventure you guys were on! thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

